# Anybody buy WDW tickets through Orbitz lately?



## ailin (Jan 10, 2014)

Anybody buy Disney World park tickets through Orbitz lately?  There's 10% cashback from ebates.com, so it's a better deal than Undercover Tourist.  But the Orbitz tickets are vouchers to be picked up at will call, so I'm not sure if I would be able to make FastPass+ reservations in advance before picking up the tickets.  Disney website says will call confirmation numbers can be linked, but I found some posts on other forums that says it doesn't work.

Everything seems to be in flux though, so wondering if anybody has recent experience?  TIA!


----------



## czar (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't have personal experience but reading same thing - that since it's a voucher you can't link it. Once you get the ticket, however, people are saying you can access FP+ right away. From what I've read here's still lots of availability, but that might decline now that they're pulling the paper machines out. I'm in the same quandary. Basically, is it worth the $132 and the extra day not to have access to FP+ (for us, 4 5-day hopper tix). I would say it's worth the gamble. 

I'm also curious how long that promo will go for - for both the bonus days and the 10% rebate. Would rather pay for it NEXT month!


----------



## chriskre (Jan 18, 2014)

There is an app for the FP+ program now where you can change your FP tickets thru the day, so I'm sure you'll be able to get something on short notice.


----------

